# neon question



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm just wondering if this is normal for neons, before I get any more...

I have one female (I think) neon that survived after bringing new fish home. She has gotten very plump looking and she swims like her ballast is off, kind of tipping straight up or straight down when she she swims, although she can swim around level for quite a while. She acts in all other ways perfectly healthy (no clamped fins, no tail wagging or hiding in a corner or drifting, eating lots. She even tries to school with the crazy Danios). 

Is it possible she is egg-laden and that is why she is looking and swimming this way? I don't want to get her any neon buddies unless I know she's healthy.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

This is a bit of a problem for neons. if they overeat they look like tilted torpedos. once the stomach empties a bit they swim level again. All mine have the same problem.
mouse


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I notice that right after I feed my fish the neons seem to get very big if they over eat and they also swim unbalanced. I tend to cut back on feeding them for a day or so, so that they can become unbloated. Once that happens they go back to normal shape and they will all swim perfectly and school.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Cool, that was what I was looking for. She'll be getting some buddies soon!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Excellent, I have my neons in a school of six (I want to get two more but my tank is already pretty stocked). They look so nice when they all swim around the aquarium together.


----------

